# Picture taken at Possum Kingdom Lake



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Picture of a large cat at Possum Kingdom Lake


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Twins???*

Yesterday the caption read "Canyon Lake".


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Probably decent photo shopping picture. I cannot tell for sure, if the fish has a flat head or not, tail does look a little rounded, cool picture anyway.

I last heard the fish was from Conroe.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

It is a wales catfish. Look at the tail. That picture has been around for years and it keeps coming back in another lake.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Boy does that catfish get around! A real world traveler!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Is this the infamous catfish that is supposed to be as big as a Volkswagen?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Wonder if the catfish could smell poop from inside that wetsuit


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I guess you would use a 30 pound buffalo for drifting bait.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I guess you would use a 30 pound buffalo for drifting bait.


Or a scuba diver!!!


----------

